# hole in the head



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

great holes,,, hes in mint shap so its kinda shockin some people can half ass it and keep a piranha for a long time.. i took good care of mine but i had to go fishin for a month so i left 30 of my homegrown cons in the tank.i though cons were a good diet among feeders? anyays i kneed to know what to buy i looked up big alsonline in canada but found hardly anythang,,it would be a big help if somone could go on the web site and help me out as to wha ti kneed to buy..


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

inz workes great


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

HITH

This link was saved in the "saved topics" under theis section...this should help you. Good luck man!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> inz workes great


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Read the thread has alot of good info in it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As a future preventative thing...
How often and how big are the water changes you perform?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

If you are refering to weekly water changes I do 1 to 2 a week @ 25% to 40%.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

um doin a 20 gallon jug a day not used to do that once a week in my 75g tank..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok its been a month or so and ive been doin alot of water changes and had used salt ,, ive noticed there are more holes i got to do somthin this week iam gonna place a order at bigalsonline in canada... what should i order?? or do thay even have anythang?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i just went to the bigaslonline web site and picked out these meds that had to do with hold in the head,, Seachem metronidazole and jungle hole-in-the-head guard

now what one would be the best to order?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

This one or This one I like the 2nd one because it is in its pure form.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i got the stuff ordered now got any tips as to how i could slow down the process of the holes poping up? my water is crystal clear now with almost 0 nirates what would salt do?? i got some of that and i got stress coat as well,,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt will slow down the amount of water that enters the fish easing any stress on the kidneys. Not much you can do about the holes for now. As long as you do not see mucus excreting out of the skin yet you have a chance to treat. With hexamita it is important to vac up as much fish poop as possible. May even want to think about a bare bottom tank for the fish. I'm not sure if you're fish is up to the additional stress of a move. See how the metro does and when feeding your fish i would add a vitamin supplement such as Boyd's Vita-Chem.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok my metro, came yesterday um gonna pic it up today,, heres my final questions

1.how much would i put in a 75 gallon?
2. would it kill plants?
3. how do i get it into the food?
4.the only vitamin supplement i got is for love birds think it would work.? its natural.
5. is metro somthin i desolve in water? 
i never feed my fish the last few days praying he would chomp down his food stuffed with metro um gonna pick him up somthin fresh and differant at the super market

it would be a great help if some one could answer these questions befor the day is over,, um call you out fellaz..itstheiceman,,,Dr.Giggles,,zipppa,, piranha man,,,,or anyone that has had this problem and fixed it with the metro medz.. thanks todays the day my sharp teeth friend... not you guys my fish :laugh:


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

bump,,a--deee--bump-- bump...!

anyone...? come on homies i wanta get alittle help befor tonight ,thats when um gonna treat him cuz he eats best than...


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

my pirayas had HITH a month ago. I treat them with metro baths and metro food. compounded vitamin also added to the food. now it seems no more holes appear and the holes are healing. hope your fishes will be ok.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok now i gotta know this how long i gotta use the metro baths?? i got a 75g tank how much do i use?? and for how long and well it kill plants


----------

